# 1936 Roadmaster Flat Tank



## Robertriley (Oct 27, 2014)

Well...the bike came in today and I was totally excited pulling it out on the box until I saw the repair work on the frame.  I guess someone thought it would be cool to let their 8 year old brother practice his welding on this frame.  The good news is that the tank looks great!  I will reach out to some friends about doing the frame for me.  I'm still incredibly happy. I was just reading up on these and they are the first Roadmasters made.


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 27, 2014)

Meh, it happens. Looks about like my '36 Colson straightbar. It can be fixed!


----------



## rollfaster (Oct 27, 2014)

*Wow!*

Rare bike. Can't wait to see it finished. Rob.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 27, 2014)

*Do you know anyone*



fordmike65 said:


> Meh, it happens. Looks about like my '36 Colson straightbar. It can be fixed!




Do you guys know anyone who could fix it?


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 27, 2014)

I hit up THE STIG...Just been lagging on sending him pics.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 28, 2014)

*Bike*

Neat! Somebody left one of those frames by my driveway.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 28, 2014)

*Screws*

I know you had to have lost one special screw to that bike on your dirt work bench. I remember when we had to search for the tiny screw in the grass at night. Hahaha


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 28, 2014)

One of these in expanding circles from point of disaster...invaluable to Sideyard Sams and Backyard Bobs


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 28, 2014)

*Funny*

Funny stuff


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 28, 2014)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Funny stuff




It works! I know from experience: found headbadge screws and more, doubt they'd have surfaced w/o the magnet.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 28, 2014)

*Magnet*

Yeah but do you have an aluminum magnet? Ahahah


----------



## rustjunkie (Oct 28, 2014)

Joe Buffardi said:


> Yeah but do you have an aluminum magnet? Ahahah




hehe! sometimes it's just better to let go


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 28, 2014)

*AhHHh*

AhahahHah


----------



## bike (Oct 28, 2014)

*I lent my little magnet box of headbadge screws*



rustjunkie said:


> It works! I know from experience: found headbadge screws and more, doubt they'd have surfaced w/o the magnet.




to someone to find the one they needed- now did not get back and forgot who! oh me oh my (if this is YOU please return!)

These are very cool bikes- people think like colson aristocrat BUT the ones i have had the tank folds over on opposite sides... DETAILS!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 28, 2014)

*Joe is working his magic*

The thing is a little crazy.  The down tube and seat tube are off set to one side.  I found i picture of one and it looks to be the same....weird.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 28, 2014)

*Offset bb*

It is offset. Cool! Ok I'm gonna start brazing now. Have a goodnight oh and here is that frontloader you were lookin for. This is what you need. Early large lug EA.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 28, 2014)

*Perfecto!*

You rock Joe!  I can't wait to see the rest of the goodies


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Oct 28, 2014)

*Right on*

Right on man!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 30, 2014)

*I greased it all up and put it together for the Coasters ride this Sunday*


----------



## fordmike65 (Oct 30, 2014)

Ummm...as much as you'd like it to be, that ain't no Colson.


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 30, 2014)

*Oh....I can make another Toiletpaper Headbadge*

Oh....I can make another Toiletpaper Headbadge....and I think I will.


----------



## bike (Oct 30, 2014)

*IF somone could show ANY bike in a catalog*



Joe Buffardi said:


> It is offset. Cool! Ok I'm gonna start brazing now. Have a goodnight oh and here is that frontloader you were lookin for. This is what you need. Early large lug EA.




with this headlight I would love to see it...(large lug or 2 screws or?!)

Thanks!


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 30, 2014)

*The headlight is for the rollfast*

The headlight is for the rollfast but I'm using it on this until I get the right one.  I'm also waiting for "Bike" to "donate" one of his Gangway Horns to me....lol.  Just messing with you Bike.


----------



## bike (Oct 30, 2014)

*When my powerball comes in*



Robertriley said:


> The headlight is for the rollfast but I'm using it on this until I get the right one.  I'm also waiting for "Bike" to "donate" one of his Gangway Horns to me....lol.  Just messing with you Bike.




I will give all my toys away....


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 30, 2014)

*One large lug*



bike said:


> with this headlight I would love to see it...(large lug or 2 screws or?!)
> 
> Thanks!




One large lug. That makes it an older one, correct?


----------



## Robertriley (Oct 30, 2014)

*Powerball*



bike said:


> I will give all my toys away....




Well...if that's the case, I'll hold out for something bigger!


----------



## bike (Oct 30, 2014)

*I my twisted mind*



Robertriley said:


> One large lug. That makes it an older one, correct?




it is just application...could be dates.
delta tended to be early with the large lug, and even had remote power to some topedo lights and then the hornlights of many types...


----------



## larock65 (Oct 31, 2014)

*Looking good!*



Robertriley said:


> View attachment 176548View attachment 176549View attachment 176550




Looks good Chris! Can't wait to see it in person.


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 1, 2014)

*Brakes*

I have to do a full 360 backpedal to engage the brakes??? wTF?


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 1, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> I have to do a full 360 backpedal to engage the brakes??? wTF?





I'm guessing Morrow


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 1, 2014)

*Lol...yes it is*

So, is that common?  How do I fix it?


----------



## rustjunkie (Nov 1, 2014)

Robertriley said:


> How do I fix it?




Switch to New Departure


----------



## Obi-Wan Schwinnobi (Nov 1, 2014)

rustjunkie said:


> Switch to New Departure



I will make you a believer


----------



## bikewhorder (Nov 1, 2014)

fordmike65 said:


> Ummm...as much as you'd like it to be, that ain't no Colson.




Looks pretty darn close to me, somebody copied somebody... I really think your bike needs a Silver Ray though...


----------



## Robertriley (Nov 1, 2014)

*Silver Ray*



bikewhorder said:


> Looks pretty darn close to me, somebody copied somebody... I really think your bike needs a Silver Ray though...




A Silver Ray will be in the work in time.  I have to find one...and the money to buy one.


----------

